# Family history of older mums?



## StillFertile

I was speaking to my mother last night, and we worked out that my great grandmother had her 5th child at age 41 (1937). My mother had her fifth at 38. I am 44 and will be 45 when my sticky bun arrives. :)

It makes me wonder about this "pregnancy past 35" thing. So many people I know birth easily after 35, even going back generations. Have we been duped into worrying over nothing? 

Anyone else have a family history of healthy later births?


----------



## Creative

Not on my side, but my Oh's aunt was never going to have children, but her body had other ideas and produced number 1 at 42 and number 2 at 43. She was fine and so were the babies.
I think that as our knowledge of health and medicine continues to make advances, the risks become less than they used to be.


----------



## zennie

My mum was 37 on her last pregnancy and my mother-in-law was 43 having her last one.
My own gp reassured me when I mentioned about trying for this baby, saying if you feel its right for you and you are fit & healthy . . . Go for it. She also mentioned that she sees women from teenagers up, pregnant & experiencing various different problems from loss to serious birth defects. That in her opinion its not age related completely as we are often led to believe.


----------



## MrsR3AM5

I come from such a confirmed old-age producing family that my great-grandfather fought in the Civil War (1860s)...usually people my age have grandparents in WWII and great-great grandparents in the Civil War (sorry for the Brits...please understand I don't mean YOUR civil war of 400 years ago!!). 

My mother was 39 when she had me, my grandmother was 43 when she had my dad (his dad was 55!), my sister was 43 with her last baby and my sister in law was 42! I figure at 38, I'm a young-un compared to the rest of my family!!! All children were healthy with no major defects!


----------



## charlie15

Well I'm 39 and pregnant with my 1st, only 5 weeks though. My mum had me at 37/38. I did my Dads family tree a few years ago and other than my grandparents all the women on my dads side were popping them out into their mid 40's! hopefully it's all in the genes and this one is ok and maybe even one more!


----------



## Xanth

My nan was 40 when she had my mum. I was almost 40 when I had my 3rd and I was 41 when I got pregnant last year. :)


----------



## Torontogal

My great-grandma had my grandad at 45. Several of my cousins have had babies in late thirties/early forties.


----------



## StillFertile

Ooo excellent! Keep 'em coming :)


----------



## future_numan

Both sides of my family had their children young and most only had one child so I am by far the oldest ( 39) to have a baby as far back as anyone can remember.
I am now 30 weeks pregnant with a heathly baby boy:happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

My maternal grandmother had her last at 38 and my paternal grandmother had her last at 40. My maternal great grandmother had her last in her 40&#8217;s. My co-worker&#8217;s mother had him when she was 45!


----------



## vintage67

My grandmother had my mother at 42, and I just had a baby in November at the age of 44. 

Knowing that my grandmother had my mom at 42 is what kept me trying. I had my first son at 36 (1 month shy of 37). That took about 2 years of trying, and baby number 2 was much harder! Four years and three miscarriages.

Family history may indeed play a role.


----------



## Seity

My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.


----------



## Xanth

Seity said:


> My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.

lol I got accidentally pregnant at 39. I've got a 21 yr old and an 18 yr as well :haha:


----------



## buttercream

My mother was 36 when she had me, and her mother was 34. My older sister was 30 when she had her first. I'm 31 and we're TTC #1 so I'm hoping the family magic of the fertile 30s rubs off on me! :happydance:


----------



## Bats11

My elderst sister had her second at 44yrs he's now 18mths, her daughter is 20yrs, my other sister had her 3rd at age 42yrs she's now 6mths & her other 2 daughters are 18 & 20yrs & im now pregnant with my 3rd & im 37yrs.


----------



## Milty

my grandmother had 3 pregnancies after 40 with the last being my mom & her twin at 44

my mom had her last at 41 I think...maybe 42


----------



## crystal443

I love this thread!!! There are no older mums in my family on either side which is a bit sad...I'm not totally sure why but early menopause is on my mothers side, I'm the first over 35 actually the first 30's mum in general in my family :thumbup: I have 2 other kids 14 and 15, so they don't really understand why we continued to try for another when "we were just getting our freedom back" :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I'm soooo happy for you...


I guess I should also mention to add to my family history I will be 39 but hopefully will have even more in my 40's


----------



## crystal443

Milty, thanks and I hope you have lots of babies :hugs::hugs: its time for LTTTC 35+ to get another BFP. For a LTTTC thread its been pretty lucky :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Like Vintage above, I am 44 and my LO (my first, altho a mc at age 41) was born healthy and happy in early February -- routine pregnancy, as well, until wk 32 when high BP and wk36 when pre-eclampsia, but that can happen to many ladies, not just over 40 (and I had excellent prenatal care!). Would love another one, but don't want to tempt fate and/or worry over no. 2 when I want to enjoy no. 1! 

It really angers me about this 'waiting too long' crap, e.g. I was told by doctors that it would be difficult due to PCOS (guess they were wrong!); we started IVF and in the blood work, it was discovered I had an underactive thyroid and the month after medication was the correct dosage, I got me a sticky naturally!, and the IVF doctors, never discouraging I have to say, did point out the statistics were not good for my age (fair enough), but more of us older mums need to speak out to say 'Yes, it IS possible'; in fact, the more I read about us older mums, the fact is that many of us may be more healthy NOW than in our 20s and in fact, by looking into IVF and realising the huge financial cost, I was determined to do the very best for me and my body pre-IVF, e.g. losing weight, acupunture, etc., and I wonder if that was why I got so lucky and held onto my LO until wk 36 because I was so healthy (when I had my mc, I was pretty unhealthy)....?

best wishes


----------



## Seity

Xanth said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.
> 
> lol I got accidentally pregnant at 39. I've got a 21 yr old and an 18 yr as well :haha:Click to expand...

The family curse continues.


----------



## Xanth

Seity said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.
> 
> lol I got accidentally pregnant at 39. I've got a 21 yr old and an 18 yr as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The family curse continues.Click to expand...

oooops lol :hugs::hugs::hugs: how do you feel?


----------



## Seity

Xanth said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.
> 
> lol I got accidentally pregnant at 39. I've got a 21 yr old and an 18 yr as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The family curse continues.Click to expand...
> 
> oooops lol :hugs::hugs::hugs: how do you feel?Click to expand...

Slowly coming to terms with the idea of two. I still freak out a lot when I remember how horrible that first year was with my son, but it's a done deal now, so nothing to do but accept and move forward. Physically I still feel great, so I'm hoping for another easy pregnancy, but praying for a much better baby this time.


----------



## Xanth

Seity said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> My side of the family has a history of accidentally getting pregnant at 39. So, I'm being extra careful this year because we are happy with Gabriel being an only child.
> 
> lol I got accidentally pregnant at 39. I've got a 21 yr old and an 18 yr as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The family curse continues.Click to expand...
> 
> oooops lol :hugs::hugs::hugs: how do you feel?Click to expand...
> 
> Slowly coming to terms with the idea of two. I still freak out a lot when I remember how horrible that first year was with my son, but it's a done deal now, so nothing to do but accept and move forward. Physically I still feel great, so I'm hoping for another easy pregnancy, but praying for a much better baby this time.Click to expand...

I was totally in shock when I found out I was pregnant. I thought I was going through the menopause.

You know what they say. You never get two the same. I'm sure everything will work out just fine.

Feel free to DM me any time :hugs:


----------



## Lulu

I've recently been researching my family tree and I've been pleasantly surprised by how many of the females in my family were having children in their late 30s and into their 40s. Definitely gives me hope :)


----------



## Larkspur

My mum had me at 31 and my brother at 34... so not *really* late. But my grandmother had her at 40. I'm 36, pregnant with my first... and we conceived literally first time not using contraception. My partner is 48, so we were expecting to have to practice for quite a while!


----------



## Madeline

this thread is awesome lol

My mother had my brother when she was 36 and my sister had her first child at 39. I am a few days away from my 43rd B'day and I got my BFP 8 days ago. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Caezzybe

My Gran was 42 when her youngest was born and I had my first at 41 and second at 42. However, I think I might just have scraped through the finishing post in time as my cycles had decreased from 28 to 26 or so days before number 1 and as little as 24 days after number 2. And then all of a sudden, I'm on 34-35 day cycles. From using OPKs, my FSH is suddenly in the background all the way through my cycle. I suspect that the menopause is probably imminent, despite my Gran not having it until she was in her fifties (I'm 43)


----------



## Terangela

Not my side, but my DH's side. His mom's mom was 38 for her first, 42 for her 3rd. His dad's mom had 9 kids but the last 3 were in her 40's last being 44/45. My SIL's one had her first at 38 and the other had her second at 40. So I guess I'm young with having my 4th at 35. :)


----------

